# Saisie de chiffres



## christophe (11 Février 2004)

Bonjour, 

possesseur d'un powerbook g4, lorsque je souhaite saisir des chiffres , je suis obligé de maintenir la touche maj enfoncée.
Comment faire pour saisir des chiffres directement 

merci


----------



## Jacques (11 Février 2004)

Il faut que tu passes en clavier "Français-numérique" au lieu du clavier "Francais"
Normalement il apparaît dans la barre des menu, en déroulant le drapeau tricolore


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (11 Février 2004)

Faut pas oublier aussi la touche "fn" qui active le pavé num dans le clavier.


----------

